# Probleme mit USB-Cardreader und Windows 2000



## Robert Steichele (3. Juli 2004)

Ich habe bei einem Kunden 47 Rechner (zwei Klassenräume) eingerichtet, und alle Rechner haben 5 ¼ Zoll Cardreader, die durchgeschleift hinten in den USB-Port eingesteckt sind.
Der Cardreader wird als USB-Massenspeichergerät erkannt und stellt im Explorer vier Datenträger zur Verfügung (CF, SM, SD und MS).
Vier dieser Rechner haben das Problem, dass sie beim Start von Windows den Treiber für den Massenspeicher nicht laden können. Dieser wird im Gerätemanager mit einem Ausrufezeichen angezeigt und die Laufwerke existieren nicht. Stecke ich im Betrieb von Windows die Card-Reader aus und wieder ein, wird der Treiber problemlos geladen. Ebenso wenn ich den Treiber manuell nachinstalliere. Nach einem Neustart ist dann alles wieder beim Alten.
Bei den restlichen 43 Rechnern besteht diese Problem nicht.

Da alle dasselbe Image haben, ist die Software ausgeschlossen. Getauscht habe ich bereits den verwendeten USB-Port am Board, das Board selber und auch die Cardreader. Die Board-Revision und die Bios-Einstellungen sind identisch mit Rechnern, bei denen es funktioniert.

Ich weiß nicht weiter.


----------

